# صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع



## blackguitar (28 فبراير 2006)

*صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

*اخوتى اقدم لكم هذه الصورة الرائعه لرب المجد يسوع المسيح*


----------



## †gomana† (28 فبراير 2006)

*الله روعة جدا جدا يا بلاكوتا*
*شكرا ليك اخى الغالى *


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2006)

*حلو ا قوى يا بلاك بجد ميرسى*


----------



## ++menooo++ (1 مارس 2006)

صوره جميله جدا جدا يا بلاك
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## blackguitar (2 مارس 2006)

*ميرسى على مرورك يا جيجى*
*ميرسى على مرورك يا ميرنا*
*ميرسى على مرورك يا مينووو*

*الرب يبارككم جميعا*


----------



## ارووجة (12 أكتوبر 2006)

صورة جميلة اوي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## jesuslove1j (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بجد أحلى صورة  أبيض وإسود شفتها مرسيى كتيييير


----------



## adreen (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*الصور رائعة الرب يبارككم وحبيت اشارك في صورة لرب المجد وهي اول مشاركة لية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## تنين الظلام (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بجد مافي اي صورة 

ماشفت الصورة لانها ماتطلع عندي


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*جميللللللللله اوى يا بولا ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## assia (20 أكتوبر 2006)

باركك الله اخي صورة رائعة جدا


----------



## missorang2006 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

الصورة حلوة الرب يباركم


----------



## ميري الالقوشية (20 أكتوبر 2006)

صورة رائعة وجميلة اوي


----------



## مستر بيرو (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الصوره روعه مشكور جدا يا عمده


----------



## a moslim (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الصلاة والسلام على خير المرسلين وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وغفرانه

ااسف على تدخلي؟
ولكن هل تقصدون بان هذا الذي في الصورة هو الرب؟ استغفر الله استغفر الله
اذا فكيف للرب القوي بان لا يستطيع الدفاع عن نفسه ومنعهم من صلبه؟ سبحان الله سبحان الله
وكيف له بان ينزل الى الارض وان تلده مريم عليها السلام؟ وهو الرب الاله الا يستطيع الدفاع عن نفسه؟
وكيف لرب البريه ان يكتب عليكم عدم المغفرة...................اتفترون على الله كذبا؟

اعطوني فقرة واحده فقط من الانجيل والتي يقول فيها عيسى ابن مريم انه هو الرب!!!!!!!!او حتى انه هو ابن الله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ملاحظة: اسلامنا امرنا بان نؤمن اي نصدق بعيسى ابن مريم العذراء علهما السلام وبالانجيل الصحيح


----------



## نوار بهنام اسحق (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الله الله فعلا رائعه


----------



## kmmmoo (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور​
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## باسيلى (22 نوفمبر 2006)

من جمال الصوره الواحد مش قادر يعبر عن شكره الكبير ليك شكراااااا شكرااااااا


----------



## blackguitar (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

*اشكرك يا اروجه ويا جيسيسلوف على مروركم الجميل*
*وميرسى يا ادرين على مرورك ويارب متكنش اخر مشاركه ونشوف حاجات كتير حلوة منك*
*اصبر شويه لغايه مش الصورة تجمع يا تنين ويارب تظهر*
*ميرسى ليكى كتييييييييييييير يا جيرل شكرا ليكى*


----------



## blackguitar (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

*اشكر اسيا وميساورنج وميرى وبيرو على مروركم يارب تكون الصورة عجبتكوا*


----------



## blackguitar (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الصلاة والسلام على خير المرسلين وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وغفرانه
> 
> ...


*ياعم احنا مالنا باسلامك؟*
*حد قال يا مسلمين ادخلوا شوفوا*
*ايه الحشريه دى عالم حشرى*
*خلاص كلامك ده هيخلينى اسلم يعنى؟؟؟*
*وحنا مالنا باعتقادك انت حر فيه اشبع بيه*


----------



## blackguitar (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*



> *الله الله فعلا رائعه*



*شكرا لمرورك يا نوار ربنا معاك*


> *مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*​
> *مشكوووووووووووووووور*
> *مشكوووووووووور*​



*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا كمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*


> *من جمال الصوره الواحد مش قادر يعبر عن شكره الكبير ليك شكراااااا شكرااااااا*



*ميرسى ليك يا باسيلى *


----------



## meraaa (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

جميييييييييله اوى يابلاك الصورة 
شكراااااا​


----------



## فادية (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

صورة روعه 
ميرسي عزيزي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## samer12 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

شكر ليك الصورة جميلة جدا


----------



## مينا+لكم (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

صور خطيرة


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

صوره رائعه جدا جدا 

ميرسى ليك يا blackguitar​


----------



## صفوت فهيم (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

حقيقي الصوره اكثر من جميلة يا بلاكوتا الرب يعوضك


----------



## althani girl (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

من وين هاذي الصوره 

وكيف عرفتم ان الذي في الصوره النبي عيسى عليه السلام


----------



## مارسيليانا (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

صورة بجد جميلة جدا فى منتهى الجمال 
ميرسى كتير يابولا 
هو اللى يكون معاك​


----------



## stan55 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

thx alot


----------



## candy shop (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

جميله اوى يا بلاك​


----------



## shadymokhles (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

*الصوره جميله جدا جدا *

*شكرا*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

الصورة رائعة يا بولا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## فيدو ديدو (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ضحى (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

بس سؤال ممكن / المسيح (عيسى) مين اللي قدر يوصل له وقدر يصوره ؟؟
الصراحه هذا الانسان عبقري ؟
وهل ياترى في ايام المسيح عيسى كان فيه كاميرات؟ واذا فيه ممكن نعرف ماركه الكاميرا...

لبك/ لبيك رسول الله


----------



## bnt elra3y (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

الله حلوة اوى اوى اوى يابلاك بجد مع انها ابيض واسود لكن تحس انها معبرة اوى


----------



## fedfed (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

اللة اللة اللة اللة اللة اللة اللة اللة ...........................................


----------



## asula (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

تجنن وروعة
شكرا على الصورة 
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## جاسى (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

*فظيييييييييييعه حلوه اوى يا بولا
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## hard_angel (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

الصوره حلوه كتيييييييييييييير مشكورررررر.....


----------



## غصن زيتون (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

الصـــــــــــورة جميلـــــــــــة جـــــــــدا..................
                   الـــــــــرب يبــاركـــــك .......................


----------



## elmasee7 7ayati90 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

مشكور على جهدك


----------



## mnona (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

صوره رائعه ربنا يبارككم


----------



## M a r i a m (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

بجد جميلة جدا جدا جدا جدا بجد
ميرسي يابلاك
انا عملاها ثيم فى موبايلي​


----------



## mikal2 (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

صورة جميلة شكرا


----------



## SALVATION (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: صورة واحده رائعه للرب يسوع*

_روعة فى الجمال
تسلم ايدك​_


----------

